# Pearl White Lexus LX570 w/ Concourso Gloss



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pearl White Lexus LX570*

By far the largest vehicle I have detailed, nonetheless a classy car
The Lexus was moderately dirty with a lot of road grime and tar deposits

-pre-foam using maxi suds+dawn


















Raised the suspension to it max and PW'ed the wheel wells and cleaned them with ARO



















Pulled a lot of grime off the tires










Wheels cleaned inside and out










Wheel wells after










Front end was blasted with a good bit of grime, a mixture of Autosmart Tardis and Surf City grime destroyer was used to loosen up everything










Tar desposits lifting










The whole car needed only a mild clay but some areas required a more agressive bar, meguiars red did the trick










After the wash the car was rinsed with DI water and blow dryed the bulk of the water off with an electric blower, followed by some DD waffle weaves to handle the rest of the water

I began dressing the trim










Glass was treated with a japanese window polymer, protects better than any other product I have used. I let the single coat cure for 5 hours before buffing off




























Rear trunk area had some black streaks which couldnt be removed during the wash process, no Tardis or clay would remove this... this was a no polishing detail but this area had to be hand compounded using Megs 105 DA version and the followed up with 205

The black streaks were polised out completely

Before, tough to get on camera the arrow points to the faint black streaking










After










All metal trimwork polished with Adams 1+2










All running boards treated










Paint was given 2 IPA wipedowns before applying LSP



















Applying LSP to the roof was not a fun task, yet well worth it later










Interior after





































Some final shots..









































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job, that vehicle looks huge.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

nice work, but i gotta say i dont like that car!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice, that TRV seems to be some good stuff!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:

18,000 post BTW


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> nice, that TRV seems to be some good stuff!


Honestly the best trim dressing I have ever used, no greasy and leaves a deep matte finish!



ahaydock said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> 18,000 post BTW


Thanks! And I feel honored you hit 18k on my thread:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can you get TRV here? love to try some


----------



## james-behan (May 17, 2009)

some great work there


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> can you get TRV here? love to try some


Polished Bliss carries the whole line of products:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, as always beautiful work :thumb: set yourself such a high standard I know now when ever we see one of your posts we are in for a treat.

Question, the applicator you dressed the mirror housing with. Did you get them from any of the usual guys ?? 


All the very best

Mike & Jr :wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

One hell of a big beast there, looks good in white.

Great pictures and finish.

Steve


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice work, like that Lexus.:thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is nice


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave, as always beautiful work :thumb: set yourself such a high standard I know now when ever we see one of your posts we are in for a treat.
> 
> Question, the applicator you dressed the mirror housing with. Did you get them from any of the usual guys ??
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! The sponge applicator I used is actually for painting wall trim etc. I bought various sizes at my local hardware store, only about $0.99 each and they work great for trim dressing:thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks really well


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job there!.
what's the japanese stuff you use on glass?
An what's the trim dressing.
Thanx


----------

